# TRS 27 Auger Belt too thight



## maximeg0 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello, I replaced my Auger belt because mine was way too loose even with idle pulley adjusted way foward. So I went to the part store and bought a kevlar belt 36inch X 1.5. Installed it, adjusted the idle pulley way backwards. 

The problem now is that the belt is way too thight, when I start the engine, the auger is working even if I dont touch the lever. The idler pulley is not even making pressure on the the belt, but because it is way thighter, it makes the auger running. What did I do wrong ? Thanks! I checked the part number et belt size and its the proper one i think


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Do you mean 36 x .5?

I would measure the old belt and the new belt. Sounds like you have the wrong belt. You may need a 35.5 x .5

You measure the belt by its outer circumference. I like to use a tailor's measuring tape.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Do you mean 36 x .5?
> 
> I would measure the old belt and the new belt. Sounds like you have the wrong belt. *You may need a 35.5 x .5*


Sorry, do you mean he may need a 36.5 x .5, instead of 35.5 x .5? 

I'm guessing this is a typo, but it looks like you're suggesting getting a smaller belt, when the belt is already too tight.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree with Toro-8-2-4 but one, measure the old and new belt, preferably using a flexible tailors tape holding it against the outside of the belt using folder clips, straightening the belt as you go along. Then you may need a longer belt, 36.5" , not a shorter belt, 35.5" , as Toro-8-2-4 meant to say. 1/2" in a belt size is a lot, sometimes to get just the right size I've had to change the size by only 1/4" or 3/8" . I have found on occasion the manufacturers recommended size is not correct, probably due to an assembly line changing the size of a pulley. More common than that I've found a difference in advertised belt size and actual belt size.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes! I stand corrected. Larger not smaller. Thanks! I have even seen belts in .25 increments. If you get the MFG part number and Google it, you may find a cross reference that gives the actual circumference. It is unlikely you will get it from the MFG. They like to keep simple things cryptic.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I believe the manufacturer calls for M82612 1/2" x 36" .


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I believe the manufacturer calls for M82612 1/2" x 36" .


It sure looks like that is a 1/2 x 36" belt. Again, go back and measure the old and new belts and see what you come up with and let us know. The new belt may be mislabeled. Check the numbers, if any, on the actual belt.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JOHN-DEERE...S27-32-1032-832-826-732-726-526-/200669949664


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I know I'm late to the game here, but has the belt routing been checked? Put it over some guide or support and your proper length belt is now too short. Check the old belt against the new and watch how it's assembled.


----------

